# 

## Allenin

Witam.

Mam dylemat, jaką wiertarkę udarową kupić. Potrzebna mi jest do okazjonalnych przeróbek/mini-remontów w domu (wielka płyta, beton) + czasem jakiś otworek w ścianie wywiercić itp. Zależy mi na jakości i niepsujości. Wpadły mi w oko te dwa modele:
Bosch GSB 1600 RE
http://allegro.pl/wiertarka-udarowa-...253976241.html
i Makita 1640k
http://allegro.pl/wiertarka-makita-h...254480347.html
Za Makitą przemawia cena, za Boschem marka (chyba, tj. dla mnie, jako amatora  :wink: ). Co radzicie? Warto dorzucać stówkę więcej za Boscha? I jak sprawuje się ten boschowy uchwyt samozaciskowy w niebieskiej serii? Nie luzuje się sam?

----------


## kulca

makita Ci wystarczy w zupełności

----------


## montolit

witam
do wiercenia w wielkiej płycie zdecydowanie polecam młotowiertarkę do pracy amatorskiej wystarczy coś takiego http://allegro.pl/bosch-mlotowiertar...263955755.html
twoje propozycje to wiertarki z udarem mechanicznym które słabo radzą sobie w betonie .moim zdaniem w wierceniu w betonie lepiej sobie da radę młotowiertarka za 200 zł  bo też takie są niż wiertarka z udarem mechanicznym za 500 zł .

----------


## Lookita

...tak zartobiliwe:ktos pisal,ze padl mu Bosch serii prof,wiec kupil za 30 pln.jakiegos szmelca,ku zdziwieniu swemu,weirtarka ta chodzi,ze az milo...ja bylem swiadkiem w Leroy Merlin,klient pod dzialem reklamacji,oddawal zakupiony przed kilkoma godzianmi tam sprzet,skarzyl sie,ze za 70 pln. to ta wiertarka powinna zakrecic chociaz raz,a ta w ogole nie odpalila... :Smile: nie czytalem Waszych postow,ale...tak dla rozladowania stresu przedzakupowego napisalem....z zycia i forum wziete,ot co....

----------


## majsterklepa

Witam
Szukam wiertarki do domowych prac, prawdę mówiąc nie chcę jakiej mega wypasionej firmówki. Znalazłem coś takiego, sprzedawca mi odpowiedział że jest niezłe, czy ktoś może słyszał o tym wynalazku warto go kupić ?

http://narzedziaceglewskipl.shoper.p...0W-ROSCHELL/70

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kup sobie raczej taka

http://allegro.pl/2-biegowa-wiertark...670271293.html

mam taka w domu i jestem zadowolony, nic jej nie moge zarzucic. choc porownujac z makita ktorej czasem uzywam w pracy ten skil to dziecieca zabawka...  :wink: 

tylko gdybys jednak ja kupil to uwazaj... ta "dziecieca zabawka" moze na pierwszym biegu bez problemu skrecic ci nadgarstek  :smile:

----------


## Arekkadiusz

Ja osobiście używam MAKITA HP1640 i jestem bardzo z niej zadowolony nie miałem z nią żadnych problemów przy pracy, a trochę już się nawierciłem. Zdecydowanie polecam ten model do domowych prac.

----------


## yaiba83

Co za Boshem przemawia - marka? Bosh był dobry 10lat temu. Ostatnio zszedł na psy. Brachol miał od zarypania sprzętu stolarskiego, szlifierek itp Bosha. Wierzył w tę firmę. Ostatnio przejrzał na oczy, że za te same pieniądze ma sprzęt Makity i jak się przekonał Bosh nie umywa się do Makity.

Polecam zdecydowanie Makitę. Sam już też tylko makitę kupuję (Hilti trochę za drogie).

----------


## kallor

Odkopię temat.
Szukam wiertarki do użytkowania w bloku z  wielkiej płyty (wiercenie w betonie + czasem jakeiś małe prace w matelu i drewnie) 
Co wybrać w cenie do 500zł? Czy lepiej kupić wyżej proponowaną Makitę HP 1640K i do tego jakieś porządne wiertła do betonu? A może jakas młotowiertarka?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## c*ewaw

bosh robi już wszystko. polecam makitę.

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Do ścian betonowych zdecydowanie bardziej wydajne będą młoty udarowo-obrotowe. Polecamy GBH 2-28 F.

----------


## jak_kolwiek

ja kupiłem w castoramie jakiegoś noname za 70 zł - to było 5 lat temu. od tamtej pory przeżyła kilka remontów w wielkiej płycie i wykończenie aktualnego domu - czyli wiercenie + mieszanie zapraw. najlepszy zakup - tylko trzeba pamiętać, że wiertarka to nie wszystko - bez dobrych wiertel nic nie zrobisz- a one też kosztują

----------


## kemot_p

Ja się kiedyś skusiłem na wiertarke z lidla  :tongue:  2kW za 2 stowki. Duża moc, udar, funkcja mlotowiertarki. Do amatorskiego użytku polecam.

----------


## Henrok

Tak samo jak większość używam wiertarki makita i wystarcz to w zupełności

----------


## markomarek

słuchajcie, potrzebuje wiertarki do domu, takiej nie za miliony monet i najlepiej akumulatorową? Słyszałem, ze Ryobi robi dobry solidny sprzęt za rozsądne pieniądze? Możecie mi coś powiedzieć na temat tej marki?

----------

